# the city's toys



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

city was outside of my house today .. my block is a hot spot to watch due to a belly in a 8 inch sewer main.. they came to check it today and ended up jetting and sucking all day .. but i got to check out the cool toys


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

they were back out today so i got to play 
another one they had 










the controler for them










and the manhole cover


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's the controller? That's awesome. My local crews have a joystick. That looks like and Xbox remote


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

it is the xbox one .. they said the last one they had was old playstation one


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, great use of a toy.

David


----------

